# Rich's Teichvorstellung



## Rich (1. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

zuerst mal Danke für das Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Stellte vor einer Stunde fest, das meine Anmeldung hier im Forum bereits
im Oktober 2008 erfolgt ist und ich heute erst meinen Beitrag Nr. 1 verfasst
habe. Der Einstieg heute ist auf Anstoß von "Maritim" über ein anders Forum erfolgt.

Beschäftige mich schon einige Jahre mit dem Thema Koi und Teich. Mein Tümpel
besteht bestimmt seit über 20 Jahren und war am Anfang nur ein Teich mit vielen
Pflanzen ein paar Stichlingen. Vor 8 oder 9 Jahren schenkte mir ein Nachbar zum
Geburtstag eine Koi. So ging es los. Ein Koi alleine geht nicht. Also kam ein zweiter 
dazu. Damals wusste ich von diesen Tieren überhaupt nichts. Irgend wann im Sommer
kam es zur Schnappatmung der Koi. Da fing ich an zu lesen und die erste Luftpumpe 
zu kaufen. Bei Tiefenmessung waren von früheren 80 cm durch die Verlandung nur 
noch 36 cm an Wasser übrig geblieben. So kam es zum Um- und Ausbau. Leider
hat dies nur 13 cbm Wasser durch den vorhandenen Sandstein ergeben. Ein 
größerer Teich wäre nur mit einer Stange Dynamit möglich.

Seit gut 5 Jahren betreibe ich meinen Teich in Schwerkraft über ein US II mit eingebauter
Amalgam UVC Lampe (unter dem Spaltsieb Edelstahl verkleidet) Polygeyser, statischem Mischer 
mit O2 Einspeisung über einen Konzi. Überwachung erfolgt über einen
Profilux Outdoor mit redundanter Ph-Wert Kontrolle zur Dosierung von 3 % Salzsäure und
zur Steuerung des O2 Wertes im Teich. 6 Koi erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit. Der erste 
Geschenkte Alte ist immer noch dabei.

Für nächstes Jahr ist eine Verbesserung der Vorfilterung an gedacht um den PG von 
den Schwebestoffen zu entlasten. Ist das bekannte Problem bei Beadfiltern beim 
Rückspülen. Der in den Teich entlassene Schmodder. Im Augenblick fahre einen 
Versuch mit Vlies auf dem Spaltsieb. Dies ist sehr Erfolg versprechend. Aus dem PG
kommt kein Schmodder mehr. Dieser bleibt vorher im Vlies hängen. Also Vliesfilter
im Handbetrieb.

Dies waren die heiligen Worte   :cu

Herzliche Grüße 
Rich


----------



## Rich (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Servus Peter,

diesmal nicht über PN, sondern direkt. 

Auch Dir danke für das Herzlich Willkommen!

Gruß Rich


----------



## maritim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@ mods

danke fürs verschieben.


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Rich + Peter.

Ich habs dann mal getan und das Thema geteilt.
Wenn ein anderer Titel gewünscht ist, einfach per Pn mitteilen. 

Ein paar Bildchen wären zu der Vorstellung übrigens noch gaaaaanz toll. 

Viele Spaß bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Rich (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Annett,

auch Dir ein herzliches Danke.

Wenn auf Bilder Wert gelegt wird, kann ich machen. Aber erst morgen. Muss heute
noch mein neues Midori Heft lesen.  :muede

Gruß Rich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hi Rich,
liest sich ja alles Professionell 

Fehlt nur noch der Vlieser  Ich denke ein Trommler wäre bei 13 m³ etwas Oversized.

Wenn du Fragen hast, raus damit


----------



## maritim (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

@ uwe

zwei dumme ein gedanke......
ein  trommler mit allen vor und nachteilen wäre für die teichgröße und den paar koi übertrieben. da würde ein vliesfilter mit allen vor und nachteilen besser dazu passen.

rich wird sicher in kürze bei technik einen beitrag starten, was er am besten machen sollte.:beeten
dann können wir trommel und vliesfilter-freunde sicher den einen oder anderen beitrag schreiben.


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Uwe,

mir geht es wie Peter, bin halt auch ein ewiger Anfänger.
Eigentlich müsste man Bio studiert haben um alle 
Zusammenhänge direkt zu erkennen. So vergehen Jahre
bis man auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Mit der Mithilfe aus 
einem Forum wie diesem geht es natürlich um einiges
schneller.
Aber was unternimmt man nicht alles zum Wohle seiner Fischlein.
Zum Glück ist mein Teich recht klein und überschaubar.

Herzlichen Gruß 
Rich


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hi Peter,

es geht mir eigentlich nur darum, nicht noch ein Loch für einen 
Vorfilter buddeln zu müssen. Da käme mir so ein kleiner Trommler
wie der US von Sprick oder der von Lavair gerade recht.
Vlieser bräuchten wesentlich mehr Platz. Ideal wäre der US von
Sprick. Einfach Austausch des US II gegen diesen, PG
abgebaut und fertig.Das Vlieser feiner filtern können ist mir schon 
klar. Nur lohnt sich die Arbeit wegen 20, 40 oder 60 my ........?

Gruß Rich


----------



## maritim (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

hi rich,

ob sich die arbeit lohnt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

hatte dir es schon per pn geschrieben, das ein vliesfilter schon einiges mehr als ein trommler rausholt.
je mehr sich der filterkuchen auf dem vlies bildet um so feiner wird es und geht zum schluss gegen null 

kenne nur die aussage von jemanden der sich aus spaß an der freude hinter einen trommler einen vliesfilter gehangen hat. 

laut seiner aussage kam noch so viel dreck auf dem vlies an, das er alle 2 monate die rolle wechseln musste.

wenn ich mir so deine gegebenheiten anschaue, dann frag ich mich warum du keinen gepumpten vliesfilter mit großer bio wanne nimmst.


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hi Peter,

weil bei mir alles auf Schwerkraft ausgelegt ist und ein Umbau
auf gepumpt meines Erachtens falsch wäre.
Ich jage jetzt meine Teichinhalt innerhalb von 1 Std durch.
Andernfalls würde meine O2 Einspeisung über den statischen
Mischer auch nicht mehr gehen usw. usw. .........

Gruß Rich


----------



## maritim (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

mal eine dumme frage, 
den filter den ich auf dem bild sehe, steht doch höher wie der teich dann hast du auch kein schwerkraftsystem.
mach den filter weg und stelle dort einen vliesfilter mit großer biowanne hin.
mit sicherheit geht dann mehr an filtermedien in die biowanne als den großen eimer von filter.


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Peter,

es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.
Das will ich hier aber vermeiden.

Wie soll das Wasser ohne Pumpe in den Teich zurück?
Es gibt dabei kein perpetuum Mobile.

Das US II wird mit Schwerkraft über 2 x 110er Rohre,
1 x BA und 1 x Skimmer versorgt. Aus dem US II
drückt dann die angeschlossene Pumpe das Wasser
durch den PG weiter durch den statischen Mischer
und einer Gas/Luftfalle in den Teich. ( 13cbm/h)
Nach Deiner Auffassung wäre ja ein Filter mit Helixkammer
und Rohrpumpe dann auch ein gepumptes System 

Einen Umbau auf gepumpt möchte ich nicht vornehmen, 
da sonst mein statischer Mischer für die O2 Versorgung
und ab und zu ein wenig Ozon, keinen Druck mehr hat.
Und ohne Druck keine Einmischung. Oder?

Herzlichen Gruß
Rich


----------



## maritim (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

grübel...ich glaube, das ich auf den schlauch stehe.
mal sehen was die anderen sagen ...... sehe da keine schwerkraftanlage.....du drückst das wasser min 70 cm hoch.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Der US II ist in Schwerkraft Peter, der Rest gepumpt. (Teilschwerkraftsystem)

Kann man also locker nen gepumpten Vlieser dranhängen, besser gehts ja bald gar nicht.


----------



## maritim (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

danke uwe! ich dachte schon, das ich einen an der waffel  habe.


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Uwe,

jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch!

oder denkst Du daran den Vlieser mit Biokammer nach dem
US II und Pumpe zu stellen. Also anstelle des PG.

Gruß Rich


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Peter,

es gibt kein reines Schwerkraftsystem am Teich.
Irgendwo muss immer gepumpt werden.
Ohne Pumpe kein Wasserkreislauf.

Gruß Rich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*



Rich schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch!
> 
> ...




Genau so Rich 

Und natürlich ist immer irgendwo eine Pumpe, bei einem reinen Schwerkraftsystem ist die halt im Filter, ist dadurch Energiesparender, da keine Förderhöhe überwunden werden muss.


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Uwe,

Du hast mich da schon auf eine super Idee gebracht.

Das US II lassen wo es ist. Als Vorfilter für den Vlieser.
Top Idee von Dir. Der Vliesverbrauch dürfte dadurch um 
einiges sinken. Sehe ich das so richtig? Den Vlieser
auf den Platz des PG stellen und das Wasser in den 
Teich laufen lassen. Fertig.
Habe nur jetzt ein gedankliches Problem. Meine
Amalgam UVC kann im US II bleiben wo sie ist.
Nur wie soll ich das mit dem statischen Mischer lösen?
Nach dem Vlieser ist der Druck dafür zu gering.
Vor den Vlieser einzubauen wäre natürlich möglich,
aber wie bekommt dem Biomaterial das Überangebot an 
Sauerstoff wenn der Konzi läuft.
In Frage käme für mich eigentlich hier nur der
Genesis EVO 3 500 L. Wie ist hier die Qualität 
des Biomaterials und wie verhält der Evo sich 
im Winter. Dämmung natürlich dann selbstvertändlich.


Gruß Rich


----------



## maritim (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

*


Rich schrieb:



			Hallo Uwe,

Du hast mich da schon auf eine super Idee gebracht.

Das US II lassen wo es ist. Als Vorfilter für den Vlieser.
Top Idee von Dir. Der Vliesverbrauch dürfte dadurch um 
einiges sinken. Sehe ich das so richtig? Den Vlieser
auf den Platz des PG stellen und das Wasser in den 
Teich laufen lassen. Fertig.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*



toll...der schlaue uwe mal wieder:evil davon rede ich schon die ganze zeit...........den eimer weg und ein vlieser an die stelle

nimm den smarti mit großer biowanne, da geht mehr an biomedien rein.


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hi Peter,

jetzt sei doch nicht beleidigt. Ich mit meinem hohen Alter
brauch halt etwas länger bis ich was begreife.

Natürlich hast Du auch recht gehabt. Nur war ich
der Meinung den PG und das US II zu entfernen.
Dann die Verrohrung in Schwerkraft von 2 x 110 mm
auf 1 Rohr von z.B. 63 mm zu verjüngen und daran eine
Pumpe für den Vlieser zu hängen.
Kannst Du da meine Sorge vielleicht verstehen?


Gruß Rich


----------



## Rich (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hi peter,

sag bitte nicht Eimer. Ist mit der beste Beadfilter
den es auf dem Markt gibt. Preis immerhin
2500.- €   Erfinder Ron Malone. Hat auch den
BBF konstruiert. Ist in der Lage bis 5 my zu filtern. 
Kein Nitrit usw.
Da hat es ein BioTeil im Vlieser echt schwer.
Helix kann da das Wasser nicht reichen.

Gruß Rich


----------



## maritim (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

aber den umstand hast du ja nicht  weil nur der beadfilter weg muss.....der rest kann ja so bleiben wie er ist.
es würde sogar ein kleiner vlieser( smartpond eco) mit *großer* biowanne langen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*



maritim schrieb:


> *
> *toll...der schlaue uwe mal wieder:evil davon rede ich schon die ganze zeit...........den eimer weg und ein vlieser an die stelle
> nimm den smarti mit großer biowanne, da geht mehr an biomedien rein.




Ooooochhhhhh, armer Peter


----------



## Rich (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Ihr Zwei, Uwe und Peter

ich muss Euch Beiden danken. Ihr habt mich völlig wertfrei auf
den richtigen Weg gebracht.

Glaube aber, das für mich der Genesis EVO 3 500 L gepumpt,
rein technisch, das bessere Produkt ist.Völlig stromlos !!!!!!!!!!
Die Bio Kammer mit den neuen Helix Stangen finde ich auch
ganz ideal. Das Stück ist auch  aus PEHD. Ist mir als 
Salzsäure-Panscher lieber. Bei Edelstahl weiß man nie ob
die SS nicht doch negative Erscheinungen mit sich bringt.

Bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie sich der Vliesverbauch mit 
dem Vor-Vorfilter US II verhält.



Herzlichen Gruß
Rich


----------



## maritim (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

hallo rich,
ich kenne mich nicht mit dem evo aus.
aber rechne mal bitte aus, ob die biomedien in der rolle für den teich langen.
vielleicht musst du dann noch nach dem evo eine tonne mit helix stellen.
nicht das du klares wasser hast und dafür nitrit im wasser hast.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Nabend 

Eigentlich völlig egal ob nun Genesis oder der Smarti. Aber Peter hat recht, mit dem Smarti ist man deutlich Flexibler was den Bioanteil betrifft. Und.....

Ich kann bestimmt einen guten Preis aushandeln für dich bei meinem Händler


----------



## maritim (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich kann bestimmt einen guten Preis aushandeln für dich bei meinem Händler



das hast du bei mir nicht gemacht

@ rich.

bin echt am überlegen, ob dir der kleine eco langen könnte, weil du ja schon ein vorfilter davor hast.
könntest zb.den eco mit der biowanne nehmen......und du kannst von mir noch eine biowanne für den eco, für kleines geld  bekommen, weil ich sie nicht brauche....

frag mal die profis, was die meinen....bin ja der ewige anfänger.....


----------



## Rich (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo an die Vliesfilterbetreiber,

wie hoch sollte ein Vlieser, gepumpt betrieben, über Teichniveau
stehen, um einen einwandfreien Rückfluss aus der BIO Kammer in
den Teich zu gewährleisten.

Herzlichen Gruß
Rich


----------



## Rich (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Chips in der Bio Kammer
gemacht.

www.mutag-biochip.de

Gruß Rich


----------



## JürgenM (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Rich,

der Andy Schack testet die Bio Chips seit einigen Wochen.

Du wirst mit Spaltsieb und EVO sehr wenig Vlies verbrauchen, dafür

aber das Spaltsieb reinigen. Ein Vorteil des Vlieser ist ja gerade, dass man nichts mehr
reinigen muß.

LG Jürgen


----------



## maritim (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

hallo jürgen,

ich finde die idee mit dem spaltsieb auf schwerkraft und einen gepumpten vlieser gut.
der vlieser zieht dann den dreck raus, der durch das spaltsieb nicht aufgehalten wird.
damit wird die biologie vom filter enorm erleichtert.
weiterhin kommt der feine dreck nicht mehr in den teich, der normal die grundlage der nächsten algengeneration ist.
dadurch wird auch mit der zeit der reinigungsaufwand am spaltsieb geringer.

klar, der vliesfilter sollte einem die arbeit erleichtern, damit man nicht täglich etwas sauber machen muss.
aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich....wir rennen mindestens 2 mal am tag an den teich und da kann man das spaltsieb auch sauber machen.
dadurch hat er weniger vliesverbrauch und solle rich mal paar tage weg sein, dann landet der dreck vom spaltsieb im vliesfilter, wenn das spaltsieb nicht saubergemacht wird.


----------



## Rich (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hi Jürgen.

wie Dir bekannt ist , bin ich ein Dosierer. Daher halten sich meine FA sehr in 
Grenzen. Das einzige was anfällt sind Blätter vom Bambus und von den 
Bäumen am Teich. Dazu ist das US II da. Es reicht dazu alle 3 - 4 Tage 
nach zuschauen. Der feine Dreck wird im US II sowieso nicht aufgehalten, 
der wird dann durch den Vlieser eliminiert. Also wird der Vliesverbrauch 
nicht so hoch sein wie ohne US II. Zusätzlich bringt das US II noch ein 
wenig Sauerstoff mit ein und dient als Sammelkammer für BA und Skimmer.

Gruß Rich


----------



## maritim (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

hallo jürgen,

mein örtlicher koihändler hat mir eine kleine tüte mit dem muster von dem bio chips  gezeigt.
bin echt mal gespannt wann er sich die bio chips zum testen bestellt und auf was für ein ergebnis dabei raus kommt.
mir ist es mir momentan einfach zu teuer um mal schnell einen test mit den bio chips  zu machen.
bin auch schon total gespannt was andy schack zu den teilen sagt, wenn er sie ausgiebig getestet hat.


----------



## Rich (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Rich's Teichvorstellung*

Hallo Peter,

angeblich haben die Chips eine Fläche von 3000 qm/cbm 
Helix zwischen 700 und 800
Beads z.B. in meinem PG ca. 1300

Bei der Abwasserreinigung der absolute Favorit !

Dann würde Dir eine BioKammer von 1/3 der jetzigen Größe reichen.

Gruß Rich


----------

